# Drugstore Brand Lipstick recommendation & swatch request



## snugglebunny (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello Specktra members =)

I signed up for specktra, I'm not sure how long ago, but I'm still pretty new in how this site works.

I posted this up in the Swatch request but no one ever answered me, so I decided to post my own thread right here. I hope I didn't break any rules by posting almost the same post over here :durrr:

And before you start reading on, yes, I have searched so many sites for colors to the point where my head hurts. 

I looked on the search part of Specktra and typed in "nude lipstick" and the list goes on. The only color I found nice was the one that MissChievous used in her Smokey Soot thread, but unfortunately L'oreal discontinued that color because it was limited edition. I looked on many other makeup forums and have not found any drugstore recommendations. Everyone is a MAC fan and user, but unfortunately I cannot get my hands on the awesome MAC because I'm still a high school student who cannot break the bank and use her parent's money constantly for something I want, not need.

When surfing the net, I did however find a lovely color Revlon SuperLustrous Pink Afterglow lipgloss on another forum. I would like to see that gloss put on lips though because swatches on arms and on lips make a huge difference. For example, when I first saw a swatch of MAC's Real Doll, I loved the color, but when I saw it on a member's lips, it looked too bright-pink-powerful for me. 

I was wondering if y'all girls can recommend me a drugstore brand lipstick or liquid lipstick (no super gloss please, my lips are big already and I don't really want to end up having duck lips). Moisturizing lipsticks are also preferred so I don't end up with super flakey lips after the lipstick wears off. Also, one last thing for the preferences: I would like to have the color above-moderately pigmented. I do not prefer sheer. I'm looking mainly on above-moderate to full-coverage.

First off, I have a light Asian skin tone and I am a Fairly Light in both Everyday Minerals and Bare Minerals. My lips are a bit pinky-pigmented.

The colors I am searching for is:
*
1) Nude-Pink* 
A color to help you get an idea is on this model: http://www.angelfit.jp/index2.html

http://www.watershiny.jp/black/

I wish I can buy that lipstick but that Maybelline line is only in Asia =(

*2) a cute candy pink*, but not too childish or hooker color
I like the color of the girl on the right of this link:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...nky11_07_1.jpg
I want the color where if you look at me, you'd think "oh my gosh that's so CUTE and adorable!" I know that sounded corny but I'm not sure how else to describe it.

*3) juicy pink-orange*
I'm searching for this color that is worn on a lot of Japanese and Korean girls. I'm looking for a girly happy-go-lucky type of color.

*4) red lipstick*
I've seen a lot of MAC swatches, but as I have stated above before, I can't afford to buy MAC lipsticks. Only less than $10 for me =(. Since I have an Asian skin tone, I'm not quite sure what shade of red is good for me. This color can wait though since I have stated before, I'm only in high school, and in no rush to look a lot older than I am (17 years old).

oh, and I know this isn't a lipstick but do any of y'all know a drugstore equivalent of NARS Orgasm? $25 is a lot to spend on blush for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . I think I heard someone from I don't know which forum that Milani had a NARS orgasm exact-look-alike, but Milani discontinued it. I also heard that Urban Decay's Score is exactly like Orgasm, but UD is still expensive for me.

*Thank y'all girls so much. I really hope I can get some recommendations(preferably swatches of the lipcolor please!). If you can swatch on both your hand/arm and also your lips, that would be wonderful, because swatches on arms looks SO different on the lips because our lips have pigment and our regular skin doesn't.*


----------



## Lerina (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm not sure about the other things you mentioned, but I think you may want to try a blush from Rimmel. I don't have a color recommendation because I haven't used any blush by them. Lol. I did hear good things about their mono blushes, though.

Anyway...now for the red lipstick. I have a _ton_. So, I can definitely help you out with this one!

CoverGirl trushine in "valentine shine"
Prestige in "heartbeat"
Milani sheer color in "candy apple"
Rimmel lasting finish in "scream"
Rimmel lasting finish in "red hot"
N.Y.C. ultra moist lip wear in "retro red"
L'Oreal colour riche in "true red"
L'Oreal colour riche in "red rhapsody"
Revlon super lustrous in "love that red"
Revlon super lustrous in "fire & ice"
Revlon super lustrous in "certainly red"

All of these are some damn good reds.


----------



## meiming (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry I don't have anything to suggest to you, but I'm interested in seeing what replies you get b/c lately I've been thinking to find these colors as well!


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 10, 2007)

Rimmel has unbelievable pinky,mauvey and tan nude tones,and they are cheap! They also have some bold reds. I have found some awesom Wet and Wild lipsticks. At a buck each,if you don;t like them its no problem. Paula Begouin reccomends them in her cosmetic books.


----------



## shimpaniac (Oct 10, 2007)

hey...
i think i just might be of some help to you...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ummm...honestly, i really dont think you are missing out on toooo much if you cant buy MAC lipsticks at the moment.Personally i like mac eye makeup and other stuff wayyy more than the lipsticks..or maybe it's just that for my skin colour ...nc 35/37...i just find very few colours.Hug me and viva glam 5...also midimauve, are nice...and more than the colour(except vg 5)...its the texture thats great.I mean the lustres.

Anyway...though its not just money, umm...loreal has some good stuff...like the new collection  COLOR RICHE MADE FOR ME NATURALS...gorgeous!! Tell you what...for the first one u are looking for...the nude...you can find PASHMINA...its a DUPE ...almost of the first pic you've posted...
Its beautiful...veryyy similar to MAc hug me...IMO

Also...its not really candy pink, but rosey,mauvey,shimmery pretty pink...check out CASHMERE...
Awesummm....and yeah, AISHWARYA BEIGE from the STAR SECRETS COLLECTION... OF LOREAL is superrrr!!!
So check out your local Loreal stockist...and see what i mean!!! I'm pretttyyy sure you'll find something you like.
I generally do not purchase cheap makeup, and am veryyy choosy about lipstick...but i think Loreal has hit a home run with this one!!!
There are 8 shades i believe, but maybe the Asia ones are different(slightly) from the others.Its superrr moisturising, though the staying power leaves something to be desired...
GOOD LUCK!!! 
Let us know what you find!!!!


----------



## meiming (Oct 11, 2007)

Yes, definitely, let us know what you end up finding!


----------



## snugglebunny (Oct 12, 2007)

thanks girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but does anyone have a swatch of the colors because at the store they don't have testers at my CVS, walgreens, target, walmart, etc. last time I went to H.E.B grocery store and tried to do a mini swatch on my hand to see the color, i later realized there was a security camera above my head, 10 ft to the right, left, and behind me =( and I don't want to get into trouble.

picture swatches are very much appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks a bunch in advance


----------



## user79 (Oct 15, 2007)

Rimmel lipsticks are cheap and good value, and they have lots of fun colours. L'Oreal lipsticks are nice too but their colour palette leaves much to be desired.

Just head to a drugstore that has testers and try out!


----------



## snugglebunny (Oct 15, 2007)

unfortunately no store here in houston TX has testers apparenlty.

I went to these stores and *no testers* were there, only cameras everywhere  to catch your act and get you in trouble:
- 4 different Walmarts all over houston, not just one part of the huge city
- 3 different CVS
- 3 different walgreens
- Target
- Ulta (only had testers for high end brands, not drugstore brands that im looking for)
- 2 different H.E.B. grocery store, one in Katy and one in Houston
- Randalls grocery
- Sally Beauty Store
- 2 different Krogers grocery store

that's why i asked if anyone had any pictures to share of different shades of lipstick because I have tried sneaking color swatches onto my hand at the stores, but workers are everywhere to catch me, and not only that, but colors on the skin and colors on the lips look different, and I'm definitely not able to test out the colors on my lips =( . I've tried so hard to look for swatches but I just can't find any that fits the shades i would like to have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## meiming (Oct 15, 2007)

I just found this link in the swatch request thread and even though they are high end brand colors...you may see one(s) you like and find a drugstore dupe based on the shade?
http://compare.raquel13.com/

Also, here's the swatch thread if you want to wade through it yourself:
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=66615


----------



## makeupgal (Oct 16, 2007)

I think you will LOVE the Rimmel lipsticks.  I own about 100 MAC lipsticks, yet on a couple of FOTD's I've posted here, I used Rimmel because I was going for the nude look you are describing.  Check them out.  Wal-Mart sells Rimmel and so does CVS and Walgreen's.


----------



## shimpaniac (Oct 16, 2007)

umm...sorry for late reply...
someone above said the loreal range of colours is limited...true...but im not talking about the old color riche...i meant the new NUDES range theyve come out with...
anyway...i dont promise, but ill try to swatch the colours for you...very soon...
just give me a while...
hope it'll help!!(never posted a swatch here before!!)


----------

